# Nastojte!



## .Lola.

Ahoj,

pročítala jsem teď Eisnerovu _Češtinu poklepem i poslechem_ a narazila na heslo "Nastojte". Máte někdo představu, co ten výraz znamená?

Díky


----------



## winpoj

Zkusil jsem "vokabulář webový" (http://vokabular.ujc.cas.cz/hledani.aspx) a je to tam.


----------



## Jana337

Znamená to "pohleďte/poslyšte (a divte se se mnou)!" - výraz, kterým se uvádí něco šokujícího, překvapivého, kterým se upoutává pozornost.


----------



## winpoj

Aha, tak to jsem se asi unáhlil. Říkal jsem si, že jelikož to slovo nikdy nepoužívám, musí být staročeské.

Ve staročeštině to podle VW znamená: pomoc!, běda!, ach!


----------



## Jana337

winpoj said:


> Aha, tak to jsem se asi unáhlil. Říkal jsem si, že jelikož to slovo nikdy nepoužívám, musí být staročeské.
> 
> Ve staročeštině to podle VW znamená: pomoc!, běda!, ach!


Ale ne, neunáhlil. Rozhodně je to démodé a myslím, že "běda!" se od mého vysvětlení zase tak neliší. Teď mě napadá ještě "považte!". 

Kontext by určitě pomohl, pokud v té knize byl. Já jsem si to nadefinovala podle toho, co se mi zrovna vybavilo. Trochu mi to připomíná "lo and behold".


----------



## .Lola.

Moc děkuju za vysvětlení. Kontext v tomto případě bohužel nepomohl, hovořilo se v podstatě o tom, jak to slovo už vyšlo z módy (a působí poněkud směšně) a že dnes aby ho pohledal. O významu nepadlo ani slovo. 

Taky díky za odkaz na Vokabulář. Tenhle link jsem neznala.


----------

